# Payara Feeding PICS ..NOW WITH VID!!!



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Prolly the first time someone has fed a Payara dead food? hahahhah

feeding this this requires me tieing a string on a silverside and fishing for the payara, its SOO awsome haha, this fish is very powerfull, i can feel it from its struggle to get the silverside. here are some pics.


























This fish was baught from Massive Aggression, one of our new sponsers.....


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Very cool dude, I tryed that with mine (never worked lol) but wheres the vid?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

my bad man, i didnt mean to post as "vid" im soo used to doing that....but ill take a vid in 2 days when i feed him agian. Ill go all geeky and document how i actually go about the feeding.


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

I miss mine so damn bad







yo just an idea try cutting opem that silver side and put bloodworms or like shrimp in it no joke.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

y?

well he did swallow the whole damn huge ass silverside, so i guess watever the hell i put in the silverside would get devoured as well


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> y?
> 
> well he did swallow the whole damn huge ass silverside, so i guess watever the hell i put in the silverside would get devoured as well


Because bloodworms are better for him than silver sides so if u make him think that he is eating a silver side when hes eating bloodworms chances are he will live for a longer time.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

i heard those things dont live that long in capacity. hows urs doing? are u gonna get more?


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2006)

That's awesome.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

so cool
love payara


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Great shots! thanks for sharing!


----------



## LucifersChild (Jul 29, 2005)

Awsome pics. How big is he and what size of tank do you have him in?


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Very cool. One of the coolest freshwater fishes out there.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

LucifersChild said:


> Awsome pics. How big is he and what size of tank do you have him in?


thanx guys,

he is about 7-8" , closer to 8"....he was in a 20 gallon long for a day and i have him moved back into a temp 10 while i can get him somthing bigger than a 20 long. it wont be too long tho, he's fine in the 10 rite now, swims around alot, totally untrue that these things just sit there...this thing runs around and stares down at my caribe tank and puffer tank...whenever one of them swims by, he tries to chase them around in the glass..he's mean.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

http://media.putfile.com/Payara-Feeding-vid

lemme know wat u think of the vid!


----------



## LucifersChild (Jul 29, 2005)

Nice vid. That fish looks like its going to be monster.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

nice fish indeed.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

An importer i know is sending me some rays on saturday
i tried to talking into chucking one of these in the box for free









he said no


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

why dont u just buy one from MAssive aggression? they are selling them pretty cheap man.


----------



## smokincoco (Mar 12, 2007)

Dawgz said:


> why dont u just buy one from MAssive aggression? they are selling them pretty cheap man.


Hey, I'm new to the forum but I thought i'd throw my two cents in as i've had 6 payara for about a year now. At first i had mine in a 55gal but have since upgraded to a 125gal. They are about 8 inches and i've had no problems keeping them healthy.

While trying to increase the size of my school, I have gone through about 10 that didnt make it for various reasons.

A) Because they only sell small babies at my LFS they either got eaten by the larger ones. 
B) They turned out to have ICK when i got them home from the store and I was unble to cure them fast enough. 
C) At one point i did have a big red tail cat in my tank which ended up eating about half of the 10 that didnt make it.









Those that have made it through the first few days ive had no troubles with at all...I do have them in a fully planted tank with lots of oxygen and current though. They get along fine with my pacu, giant sleeper goby (pair), magestic blue jack dempsies (pair), pleco's (pair) and even my african butterfly (pair). I feed my payara only live feeders of which i feed the best veggie flakes/blood worms i can get.


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

Dawgz said:


> http://media.putfile.com/Payara-Feeding-vid
> 
> lemme know wat u think of the vid!


sorry can see vid its was f up but cool pic


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

It's best to view the video one time through and then replay it.

Cool vid, so do you just have the string on there loosely?

What's the long term plans for this fish?


----------



## blackandgold4ever05 (Jun 5, 2008)

Do you still have this fish? I'm thinking of getting one soon.


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

nice...ya fish are alot stronger than alot of ppl give em credit...


----------

